# Komponentenauswahl für Feldbussystem mit S7 300



## gebraucher (4 April 2019)

Sehr geehrte Forennutzer,
zu folgendem Hintergrund habe ich eine Frage bezüglich der Realisierung.

Folgende Komponente möchte ich beschaffen:
Kommunikationsprozessor CP 5611 A2

Folgende Komponente ist vorhanden:
Simatic S7-300 / 312-5AC02-0AB0
Profibus Kabel+Stecker

Folgendes soll realisiert werden:
Mittels Snap 7, Libnodave oä soll über den Profibus die S7 angesteurt werden. Ist dies mit der Beschaffung des Kommunikationsprozessor möglich, bedarf es weiterer Komponenten oder ist der oben genannte Kommunikationsprozessor für das Vorhaben falsch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 April 2019)

Ich habe deinen Text jetzt zwei mal gelesen, kann aber keine Frage erkennen ??


----------



## gebraucher (4 April 2019)

Danke, habe den Text angepasst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 April 2019)

Eine Sache mal am Rande, die 312-5AC02-0AB0 hat keinen Profibus, nur MPI


----------



## gebraucher (4 April 2019)

Danke für die Anmerkung, ist ja kompatibel, ich bitte die Frage zu beantworten. Ist eine Kommunikation mittels des Kommunikationsprozessors möglich?


----------



## PN/DP (4 April 2019)

gebraucher schrieb:


> ich bitte die Frage zu beantworten. Ist eine Kommunikation mittels des Kommunikationsprozessors möglich?


Grundsätzlich geht das, z.B. wenn Du einen alten PC mit Windows XP hast.

Warum willst Du den uralten CP5611 A2 verwenden? Hast Du den für lau bekommen?
In welchen PC willst Du den reinstecken? Was für eine Windows Version ist da drauf? Hast Du da drauf auch Step7 installiert?
Warum schreibst Du im Thread-Titel "_Feldbussystem mit S7-300_"? An Deiner SPS 312 IFM (312-5AC02) ist nichts mit "Feldbus". Besser: CPU 313C-2DP oder 314C-2DP sollten günstig beschaffbar sein (z.B. in der Bucht) und hätten dann auch Profibus schon on Board. Was willst Du zukünftig mit den Komponenten machen? Wieviel darf alles kosten?

Ich empfehle: Nimm lieber einen Ethernet-MPI/Profibus-Adapter, damit bist Du relativ zukunftssicher und kannst ihn mit egal welchem PG/PC verwenden (auch normale Notebooks und sogar Tabletts und Smartphones). Den können sich mehrere PG "teilen" ohne umstecken, und sogar gleichzeitig.
z.B. solche Geräte
https://www.process-informatik.de/s7-lan.html/
https://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-S7-PP
https://www.hilscher.com/de/produkte/produktgruppen/gateways/zur-direktmontage-stecker/nl-50-mpi/
https://www.deltalogic.de/produkte/s7-adapter/accon-netlink-pro-compact
...

Wenn es kostengünstiger sein soll, dann gibt es auch noch USB-MPI/Profibus-Adapter.
https://www.google.de/search?q=usb+mpi+adapter
https://www.google.de/search?q=usb+profibus+adapter

Harald


----------



## Stefan1312 (7 April 2019)

Hallo gebraucher! 

Also zu deiner Frage: nein ich würde mir keine Profibus  Karte CP 5611 A2 kaufen.
Sondern zum Beispiel deine SPS um einen Ethernet CP erweitern (typisch wär zum Beispiel ein CP343-1 Lean ... die bekommst du auf Ebay 'relativ' günstig.. dann kannst du über Ethernet 
und SNAp 7 auf deine SPS zugreifen.. Verwende eine ähnliche Konfiguration ( PLC: 313C-2DP mit Ethernet CP) und steuer damit einen Versuchsstand über Labview an 
-> Snap7 kann nicht über Profibus mit deiner SPS kommunizieren sondern benötigt Ethernet 

Die zweite Version wäre zum Beispiel wie wie PN/DP bereits oben sehr ausführlich beschrieben hat, so ein Ethernet/Profibus MPI Adapter und einen Zugriff über OPC, damit kannst du dir direkt zum Beispiel auf Bytes in einem Datenbaustein zugreifen..

Bei den Schnittstellenkarten kannst du aber oftmals auch direkt auf Hardware (zum Beispiel Antriebe )über OPC zugreifen ohne das du hierfür eine PLC benötigst.. 

Die Frage ist halt, was du genau realisieren möchtest ? 
wenn du mir genauer sagst was du machen willst, könnt ich dir vl ein wenig besser helfen  habe so ein Projekt erst vor kurzem realisiert und muss sagen mit 
dem Ethernet CP und Snap7 hat das eigentlich recht gut geklappt.. 

Wie das genau mit Libnodave  läuft, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.. 

LG


----------



## PN/DP (7 April 2019)

Klar, Ethernet-CP CP343-1 ist die einfachste, allerdings auch teuerste Lösung.
OPC braucht man nicht, kann es aber verwenden wenn man will - es wäre allerdings ein unnötiger zusätzliche Lizenz-Kosten verursachender Umweg, da man mit Snap7 oder Libnodave kostenfrei direkt zugreifen kann.

Harald


----------



## Stefan1312 (7 April 2019)

Ja klar, da hast du auf alle Fälle Recht 

Aber nachdem die oben beschriebene CP 5611 A2 auch schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist, hat es sich für mich für nen Gebraucht-Kauf auf ebay angehört..
da bekommt man die CP343-1 sogar noch ein wenig günstiger als die CP5611./ Hab meine damals gebraucht um ca 250€ bekommen..

Aber der Adapter den du oben gepostet hast: https://www.deltalogic.de/produkte/s7-adapter/accon-netlink-pro-compact is sicher die "bessere" Wahl, nachdem der neu ca 400 euro kostet 
Ein Arbeitskollege verwendet so einen ähnlichen (Datenzugriff über OPC) und der funktioniert auch ziemlich gut..

Ich verwende zum Zugriff Snap7 , funktioniert auch echt gut .. hat aber halt den kleinen Nachteil das der Zugriff nicht symbolisch erfolgt... 

@ Gebraucher: also wie du siehst... Möglichkeiten gibts da einige .. is halt die Frage wieviel du ausgeben möchtest..
Falls du bei der Implementierung von Snap7 Hilfe brauchst, kannst gern schreiben..

LG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 April 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Klar, Ethernet-CP CP343-1 ist die einfachste, allerdings auch teuerste Lösung.
> OPC braucht man nicht, kann es aber verwenden wenn man will - es wäre allerdings ein unnötiger zusätzliche Lizenz-Kosten verursachender Umweg, da man mit Snap7 oder Libnodave kostenfrei direkt zugreifen kann.



Wobei hier anzumerken ist, dass Zugriff auf die SPS via OPC, Snap7, Libnodave oder auch WinCC/WinCCflexible nur etwas für Schmierfinken ist, weil im SPS-Programm dieser Zugriff nicht nachvollziehbar geschieht.


----------



## Stefan1312 (7 April 2019)

Hmm welche Lösung würds denn noch so geben? 

Mir fällt leider keine andere mehr ein


----------



## Stefan1312 (10 April 2019)

@gebraucher:

Gibt es von dir her vl auch noch eine Rückmeldung oder besteht von deiner Seite aus kein Interesse mehr an diesem Thema?

Rückmeldungen wären in einem Forum schon iwie angebracht, vor allem wärs für uns praktisch zu wissen ob wir dir mit dein Beiträgen helfen konnten 
/ nicht nur für uns sind diese Informationen interessant, sondern auch für weitere Leser..

LG


----------

